# Lindberg



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Has anyone converted these to slot cars? The Healey looks to have possibilities. It is sitting on a AW Ultra G in the pic!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I've done up several of the Lindys using T-jet chassis. I have the Maverick, Vega, Cadillac, Lincoln, Vette, Jag, Mustang, Camaro, VW Bug and the Van Body Delivery Truck. I like the Healys. Never got my hands on one of those or the MG.

-Paul


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I had a Healy before I knew what I was doing, and like a dummy let it go. One of these days when I'm not so upside down I'll have to snag another. Look, they already have the head lights drilled out for me! :lol:

I've ( obviously ) done the van, and I made an attempt at the wrecker with a divorced axle, and then pared the wrecker body down for a standard T jet chassis. I've also powered a VW bus, and the school bus ( which took a customized chassis ) . There's quite a few that can be converted. There's a guy here named Satellite who has done a bunch of them. He might pop in on this thread, because like me, he has a thing for Lindys. 

The Monte Carlo That RRR and MEV make are based on a Lindy body, and the hot rod pick up fits a slimline chassis.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Here's my sorry little Mini-Lindy collection:










I keep picking these things up every time I see them because I know they can potentially be converted to slot car duty, but then I never do it because the scale bugs me, as they are so much larger than Tjets. A Vega that comes in larger than a Galaxie makes me twitch. But then they're still little plastic toy cars, so I can't resist them.

The first two rows are in good to very good shape. Everything behind that is in varying stages of beat, from painted with a brush to missing pieces to cracked all the way through.

Funny story about that Monte Carlo. I bought it at a slot car show because I had to have it since I had a '70 back in college. The previous owner tried to shorten it, apparently for Tjet duty, but (ahem) could have done a better job. I posted it a long time ago and Bill responded that he was sure I could fix it up with a little goopulation. Since that time, I have found the Jag with no chassis that would be a perfect goop donor, but still haven't gotten around to the project. When SCM posted that the RRR/MEV Monte Carlos were based on that one, I was thinking that the size was too far off (the MEV is smaller), but looking close at the Lindy and the MEV side by side, there are a lot of things that line up way too well. For example, the trunk lids appear to be EXACTLY the same, the cowl vents are the same the body line around the rear wheelwell is the same, the shape of the front and rear of the wheelwell matches though it's been shortened across the top. Things that make you go hmmmmm...

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Both Mike and Phil must have had to do a little tweaking on the body. I've never had the MEV version or the original Lindy body so I can't say how they measure up side by side. I like Lindys because they are different. I do look at scale a bit too and an oversized Vega would kinda ruin it for me, unless of course I was running it against a AFX bodied or bigger car. That is the sad thing about older slot cars in general. Scale for T Jets (and others ) was based on one basic width and two wheel base lengths. And even then things would get wonky. I guess they figured at the time they were supposed to be looked at moving, and not studied up close and overly scrutinized regarding proportions. As long as there was enough things to make one car distinguishable from another and there were enough characteristics to see what make and body style they were shooting for that was good 'nuf.


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

*Lindgerg Mail Truck*









I picked this Mini-Lindy body up at a slot car show...too small for a T-Jet


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have often though about splicing two mail trucks together to make one longer one, but never got around to bidding on them. I guess I was waiting for them to show up in a lot, but that never happened. Cool idea there slotto! That looks wild!! :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Mini Lindy Jag..


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Here's my Lindy conversion!!


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I have the pick-up on a T-jet chassis. I shortened the body a bit and it looks really good. I have the mail truck mounted on a modified Micro-Machines chassis that I run on Aurora bus track. Works good.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks guys for the replies! The tan Healey is going away to be reworked a little and resin cast.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I have done the tow truck, the mail truck as a lunch truck, the chevy van, even chopped and lowered the van, and one of the english touring cars on a slim line. oh yeah and the school bus with a divorced front axle.


----------

